# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Jak pozbyć się potówek?

## norbi12

Witam, 

Mam problem zwłaszcza w okresie wakacyjnym podczas upałów z potówkami, szczególnie na dekolcie. 
Jak się tego pozbyć i czym to smarować?? 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Gosia

Podobno na potówki najlepsza jest mąka ziemniaczana i kąpiel w rumianku. 
Mogę też polecić Ci skuteczny krem, stosowany często u dzieci przy różnych podrażnieniach, delikatnie osuszający skórę, a mianowicie Sudocrem.
Krem antyseptyczny dla dzieci i dorosłych z problemami skórnymi.  Najlepiej stosowac go na noc a w dzień używać czegoś innego.
Sudocrem można kupić w aptece, a nawet ostatnio widziałam go gdzieś w hipermarkecie, jest bardzo wydajny.

----------


## Gosia

Możesz również zastosować kąpiel dodając do wody kilka kryształków nadmanganianu potasu, tak aby woda była lekko różowa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim zdaniem na potówki są maseczki błotne, ale z tym dodatkiem,że zawierają w sobie "krowie łajno" no cóż. Tak. Czego nie robimy dla urody. Należy to nałożyć na miejsce gdzie są potówki, zawinąć ręcznikiem, i leżeć aż do wyschnięcia. po czym delikatnie zdrapywać. Następnie porządnie się umyć szarym mydłem. Sprawdzałam pomaga. Potówki się nie pojawią. Nawet przy 50 stopniowym upale.

----------


## PiSi

> Moim zdaniem na potówki są maseczki błotne, ale z tym dodatkiem,że zawierają w sobie "krowie łajno" no cóż. Tak. Czego nie robimy dla urody. Należy to nałożyć na miejsce gdzie są potówki, zawinąć ręcznikiem, i leżeć aż do wyschnięcia. po czym delikatnie zdrapywać. Następnie porządnie się umyć szarym mydłem. Sprawdzałam pomaga. Potówki się nie pojawią. Nawet przy 50 stopniowym upale.


"Gdyby głupota mogła fruwać ..." Równie skuteczna jest uryna na porost włosów.

----------

